# Forum Home Renovation Home Theatres  Cable help?? Foxtel feed from house to shed

## ddixon

G'day wise men and women, seeking some help and advice on a tv cabling query.  
I've almost finished building the shed / man cave / footy watching retreat and am planning to run a variety of cabling from the house to the shed including tv and data.  
I'm looking for the right cable to run a Foxtel feed from the house to the bar room - about 70m total length required. What sort of cable do I need - I'm getting very confused by the different flavours available - rg6, rg59, 1505a, quad sheild etc etc.  
The cable will be buried in conduit for about 50m so I'm keen to get it right the first time around as you can imagine.  
Thanks very much for your help. 
Cheers
Dylan

----------


## Uncle Bob

I think I'd just run a Cat 5 or 6 cable out there, then use some sort of A/V digitiser. Personally at home and over the internet I use one of these;  Monsoon Multimedia Vulkano - Watch YouTube on your TV 
It's good watching sport at work on the projector  :Wink:

----------


## Armers

Are you putting another foxtel box out there or you splitting the picture from one box two to locations?  
Also Is it cable tv or sat dish foxtel? 
Cheers

----------


## ddixon

Thanks for the replies. I was just planning on splitting the picture and (if possible) setting up some form of remote control repeater if that makes sense. And it's satellite tv as well. Thanks again, appreciate any suggestions or info. 
Cheers

----------


## Armers

6cat baluns with IR pass through. The only IR device that will work 100% of the time with foxtel is the Resi-linx branded gear. Yes its a little more expensive but its great. I've used many others but this one is the only one i know will work.  
The RL-BV100A will work as your transmitter and receiver as a composite signal. If you want to go component then use a RL-BV200 (you'll need digital audio in and out for this one).  You'll then need to get an IR distribution block example RL-IR100.. all this will work on an single Cat6 run to your shed. The only thing you need to be aware of is your 100 meter limit on your Cat6... Keep it as short as you can and you'll be fine!  
Last but not lest if you don't give a sheet about pic or audio quality just invest in an RF modulator and run a single coax cable.  
cheers

----------


## ddixon

Legend, thanks very much Armers. Although most of that went over my head, it's brilliant info for a little bit down the track.  
In the meantime, as I understand it, all I need to do is get cat6 cable in conduits from the house to the shed? Any particular type of cat6 cable I need to get or is that a stupid question.  
And we won't run over 100m length so that shouldn't be a problem.  
Thanks again
Cheers

----------


## Armers

Google is your friend  :Biggrin:  
You "should" be using flooded cat6.. which is rated to go underground. But if you make the conduit accessible normal cat6 will be fine, just be don't be surprised if you have to replace it every 18 months or so..  
BTW there are no stupid questions... although you might get a stupid answer  :Biggrin:  
Cheerd

----------


## Uncle Bob

> although you might get a stupid answer

  Yep, probably from me  :Wink:

----------


## Moondog55

Query for you Armers
If the conduit is properly joined and sealed why do you need to use the WR rated cable? I thought that sealing the conduit would keep the water out? It seems to work like that for power cable why not data?

----------


## Armers

Moondog55;  
ehhhhhhhh One of those rules in S009 section 18  
"A Customer cable installed underground, whether or not installed in couduit, other then coaxial cable, a blown fiber tube or a special application cable *shall* meet the requirements of S008 for UV resistance; and water penetration" 
can give more info if you want  :Biggrin:

----------


## Moondog55

Maybe in the future when/IF we redo the shed and mancave.  
As always better to do it right first time than redo at great expense down the track

----------

